# May 3rd Halton Sportsmen first 3D shoot of the year.



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be there, I always enjoy Halton shoots.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Looking forward to it bearcave.
Let me know if your shooting and I'll hook up with you.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Will you have a K50 class?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Just found out today there's a work party at the hunt camp may 2nd and my daughter's 18th birthday May 3rd.
I'll just have wait for the next shoot.
Good luck to all who attend and have a great shoot bearcave.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

We don't have K50 class. But we have fully redesigned 40-target course, with hunter class stakes that are way more tolerant rgd yardage judging than open classes.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lookin forward to it


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

oktalotl said:


> We don't have K50 class. But we have fully redesigned 40-target course, with hunter class stakes that are way more tolerant rgd yardage judging than open classes.


I thought K50 was an OAA class now, I'm surprised you aren't including it.


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> I thought K50 was an OAA class now, I'm surprised you aren't including it.


K50 is an OAA class, and if enough people want to enter it then we will include it.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

The course is getting ready, we have planned a lot of genuinely interesting shots. Well, all of them. You're gonna love the course, guys!


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

bearcave said:


> K50 is an OAA class, and if enough people want to enter it then we will include it.


I will be there on Sunday and i would like a k50 class.Anyone else?


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Looking forward to this one. Still debating whether to shoot Open or Hunter class. I'll figure it out by Sunday.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

We'll be there too. I think Serge said there will be a K50 class.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Shoot open  I guarantee a lot of fun 



shiftydog said:


> Looking forward to this one. Still debating whether to shoot Open or Hunter class. I'll figure it out by Sunday.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

oktalotl said:


> Shoot open  I guarantee a lot of fun


Both my scopes are 29mm and 6x, which is not ideal for 3D. But I may give it a try. Going to Peel tonight to sight in for 3D distances.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

It should be sunny, so you'll be fine with a 6X and a smaller peep.


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I,ll do that tommorow, so please make sure you have a k50 class (I only have 12 arrows)


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Will be happy to see you George.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Great shoot today guys, thank you.


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome shoot today.Great job on the course and everything else it was a terrific day.thanks


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

Just want to thank everyone that came out to shoot today, your support is greatly appreciated. Our next shoot is on July 12th and we will do our best to make positive improvements to the course, hope to see you there.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for coming everyone! Hope to see you all at our 2nd shoot in July, we'll have it different and interesting again. Also plan on adding novelty shoots.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Halton Sportsmen for another great day of 3D !!


----------

